# ¿es un usb 3.0 un puerto de color azul ?



## moises95 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tengo un portatil con un puerto USB en color azul, (los demas en color negro) , ¿el color de ese puerto quiere decir que sea un USB 3.0?

La cosa es que en el everest me dice que la version que soporta ese puerto es 2.0, no se de que fiarme, si del color del puerto o del everest. Ese puerto lleva un driver que no lleva los de color negro, algo de ashi media (no es una aplicacion, el driver o el puerto tiene ese nombre), pero nose que tipo de USB será. 

No tengo dispositivo USB 3.0 para comprobar que ese puerto sea un 3.0


----------



## josemaX (Sep 7, 2012)

Si,los puertos USB con el plastico interior azul, son 3.0.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

El USB 3.0 tiene mas de 4 conecciones , son como 9


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas.
Wow es raro, yo arme varias maquinas con mothers gigabyte, con puerto USB 3.0 y no lo note. De todas formas para tu seguridad, si todos los puertos usb color AZUL son 3.0, y en esos mismos tambien podes introducir usb 2.0 y 1.0.

Saludos


----------



## moises95 (Sep 7, 2012)

El portatil tiene 1 puerto en azul por dentro y 2 en negro por dentro.

La idea es saber si es 3.0


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

Buenas, como te respondi, todos los puertos usb color azul son 3.0. 

Si todavia no estas seguro fijate la marca/modelo y googlea a ver si tiene usb 3.0

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2012)

Yo tengo uno rosita rococó


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW, debes tener un usb 4.0, Maravillas.

No, pero por eso dije, para mas seguridad que se fije el manual del modelo, para ver que decia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2012)

Yo tengo de esos desde hace meses y nunca tuve a la mano un interfaz por USB3.0 como para probar ese doble de velocidad de transferencia que dice tener.

Asi que como dijeron los 2.0 y 1.0 entran y marchan re bien


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2012)

Pues no parce que tengan mas conexiones:
http://apcmag.com/usb_30_connectors_on_display.htm
Igual era una conexión extendida, por ejemplo mi antiguo teléfono con un miniusb tenía 10 contactos para los auriculares, etc.


Edito:
Pues si, hay que ir a la fuente http://www.usb.org/about/faq/ans1/
Si que tiene mas pines.


----------



## maezca (Sep 7, 2012)

si exacto ese puerto es 3.0 tu notebook seguro es una asus... yo tengo una y tiene un puerto usb 3.0 azul y dos comunes en negro. Aun no use el 3.0 porque no tengo nada, pero igualmente este puerto es compatible con los dispositivos 2.0 asi que lo podes usar normalmente


----------



## irya100 (Sep 15, 2012)

si es 3.0 aunque yo tengo una pc portátil y tiene un puerto 3.0 y es negro.


----------

